# Aug. 24 Tide Ripping



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Last night set up was perfect leaving for the water at midnight. The tide had just started to come in and gigged a 19 incher right off the bat A little further had a nice fish swim out of the deep and settle down in my light. Never had that happen before??? Then on the next point gigged the first doormat and went about 20 feet and stuck the other one. I'm talking to myself now and wondering what's up with the way things have been. Finished up with 10 quality fish with the smallest at 14 inches.
Used my new choppedliver gigg and it worked awesome. The larger fish I just aimed for the middle and held on and the gigg did it's job. Like to have never got the fish off, finally had to stand on it and pull. If your wondering about the names, dates and length on the pics, there is a gigging contest on the Gulf Coast Fishing Forum and they are required.​


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice catch, I'd love a stringer like that!


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice flatties!! Would you mind giving us the general location of where you was fishing??


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*North Shore*

With the water temps. as they are the fish are in the river mouths. North shore Perdido and all the back bayous have fish, it just getting the conditions. High to rising tide is a must to clear the water and I personally would not go right now without a rising tide.Didn't leave the house last night till midnight and caught the tide incoming with high about 6:30 am..*Hope this helps*


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats good info!! I appreciate it!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great haul. I saw these on the other site.


----------

